# Stock 17s or 18s???



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Stock 18"s or 17"s??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The 17"s come with all season B.F.Goodrich tires and the 18"s come with Bridgstone Summer only tires??? Is that right for 2006??? what are the preferences for an everyday driver in the Chicagoland area??? I was looking at my window sticker and my car was made with 18" wheels...the door jamb sticker shows it should have 18" wheels...sometime during its life it was swapped out for 17" tires...here is my question...

I just bought the car Saturday night...but the 17s are what I test drove it with...they are very nice...I prefer the look of the 18s just a bit but think I would rather have all seasons for my daily driver...do I:

Talk with the dealership and tell them I want my 18s and to swap them back if they even have any???

Keep what I have and maybe replace the door jamb sticker???

anyone with experience care to tell me how this might end??? My gut tells me the dealership is going to say that's what I bought BUT...

Thanks for any advice you care to share...
Bill


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

I highly doubt the dealer is going to swap the tires/wheels. But it doesnt hurt to ask. And as a fellow chicago native, if this is gonna be your daily driver you're gonna need all season. or you could go with 2 sets of tires ( summer only and winter/all-season set ). I myself wouldnt worry about what the door sticker says.


----------



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

silversport said:


> Stock 18"s or 17"s???
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




hey im from chicago and i have the stock 17's i am more then willing to trade with you. will even throw in cash because i know the 18's are more expensive.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

except I already have the 17s...I highly doubt it too and to tell you the truth...in the short bit I have been driving mine...it drives just fine and I drove it in the rain...STILL sweet...I may just get a spare set of wheels and Blizzaks...I know the Corvette guys get apoplexic over this stuff and I just didn't want to be "missing out" on something if I should complain...I believe the dealers can re-write the window sticker and what not and perhaps after they put the SAP on they just replaced with different wheels...or someone else buying a GTO wanted the bigger wheels...by the way, I haven't turned over my check from the credit union just yet... 
Bill


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Try to get a set of 18's from the dealer, to get them on your own will cost $1200 or more. The 17's can be had for half that, mine came with the 18's and I picked up a set of the 17's to drive on, because Pennsylvania roads blow.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

If you bought your car NEW, then they HAVE to give you the 18's that are on the window sticker that you paid for. If bought used, then it's as-is.:cool


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

although they are on the window sticker...the window sticker was off of the car and I wasn't charged from what I can see for the 18s...it appears the price they started from was for the base car with 17s...I could probably push the point...they owe me some stuff...I don't see that card with the numbers for the security codes and all anywhere here...do I want Summer only with the 18s and 190 treadwear or the 17s on there now with what appear to be brand new all season BFs with a 400 treadwear rating...hmmmmmm
Bill


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

silversport said:


> they owe me some stuff...I don't see that card with the numbers for the security codes and all anywhere here...


That card is VERY important and the longer you wait the harder it will be for you to get one. I would definatly inquire about it.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I will be calling on it tomorrow...
Bill


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

good luck with that, Bill.

please post how it all turns out.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I bought mine brand new...if it hadn't had the trip to the SAP shop, I would demand the 18s as anyone would when buying a new car but I bought mine with the Sport Appearance Package...wanna bet they tell me the SAP deletes the 18" wheels and tires??? You know and I know it doesn't but...
PLUS...I knew they were on when I test drove it...I just never saw the window sticker until I saw it in the glove box...
So we are clear on this as well, I don't think I was charged for these wheels as the original selling price on my contract does not reflect the $495 upcharge from the 18s and I basically got the SAP (minus the impossible to get grills) for no extra charge...
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok...went back to the dealer tonight...had to drop off the check from my credit union...

I told them about the security card and they are ordering me a new one...then I told them about the grills and the wheels and my window sticker...they showed me the progression of my car throughout its time with them...

Got the car in, as delivered from Pontiac...it had stock 18s

Added aftermarket chrome 18s...had complaints from other buyers (they did this to a lot of cars then) that the wheels (chrome aftermarket) were cracking...

Added Sport Appearance Package minus grills...they were/are out of them like everybody else...and topped that off with the stock 17s...

I paid $750 under their cost (basic cost, of course not all the holdbacks and whatnot)...then got the rebates...did $1500 better on my trade than the "other" Pontiac dealer which netted me another grand plus on the tax savings...

So...I am happy with my 2006 Pontiac GTO with the Sport Appearance Package (minus grills) and nice sounding Magnaflow exhaust and I paid a decent price to boot...I got the color combination I liked and I found a Shell Station tonight on the way home that had not raised its prices on Super Unleaded 93 Octane ($2.67/Gallon...most other dealers were $2.89+)...

Thanks for the input and encouragement...

Bill


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine had 17s when I bought it because it's an 04, but I just bought a set of stock 18s because I like the look of them better.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

silversport said:


> I told them about the security card and they are ordering me a new one...


Hopefully they realize that the card that they ordered will be blank. They will have to pull all of the data for the card out of their computer system.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Great purchase, you're gonna love it!
arty:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...thanks...abright52...I bet they don't but they will...thanks for that information.
Bill


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

congrats, Bill!

welcome to Goatville.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I think you are best off buying some aftermarket wheels and summer tires. As you mention, get some Blizzacks or some brand of "winter" tires. I live in S. Bend and have used them for two winters and am very pleased with what I got.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks guys...
Bill


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

*17" vs 18"*

What is the reason for wanting 18" vs 17" except for clearance. I thought the 17" are shorter but wider and it seems that would give a larger footprint = more rubber on the road. Please excuse my ignorance on this subject.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Old Goat/New Goat said:


> What is the reason for wanting 18" vs 17" except for clearance. I thought the 17" are shorter but wider and it seems that would give a larger footprint = more rubber on the road. Please excuse my ignorance on this subject.


While the stock 17 inch tires are slightly wider than the 18s, the 17s are actually taller by a small amount. If the stock 17s were wearing 235/45/17s, the diameter would be spot on to the stock 235/40/18.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

guys...that was exactly my question...s'funny...when I was driving the first GTO in the pouring rain...same color combo, I thought to myself, it looks great with these 18s and Summer tires BUT it's a bit slick drivin'...wish it had the 17s...then I find another dealer with the color combo I want and it has the SAP and the 17s and I drive in the rain and I am digging it and wondering, man I wish it had the 18s...DUH...well...after drivin' mine in the rain all day yesterday and today...I am sticking with what I have and I love this car!
Bill


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

You should have taken a test drive on the 18's in temps below 40*, you would have thought the car had 700hp, spins the tires at will at any speed below 30 mph:willy:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

ha...I had no problem spinning them in the rain......
Bill


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

I drove 3-4 cars with 18" and 3 with 17" plus the one I bought.

In my opinion I think the 18's look like dog doo, they look like an oversized daisy. 

The BFG tires are much better than everyone gives them credit for and the Bridgestone 18's are to skinny and lack traction in every situation.

I have tried every tire out there on my past cars and the BFG KDWS is only out performed by very pricey super soft compound summer only tires. 

The Bridgestones seem to be an acception to this, a tire with that treadwear should bite alot harder. If the treadwear rating directly related to the tread compound being a little smaller shoud have no effect on it's grip vs the BFG.


----------

